# Question on how to make super moist Smoked Salmon



## marksanty (Jul 1, 2017)

Hello everyone - the question I have is - has anyone figured out how to get their smoked salmon as moist as the Honey Smoked Salmon CO?   I've smoked tons of salmon both hot and cold smoked (with and with out brining) and it never comes out anywhere near that moist.  Any ideas, as my friend is headed to Alaska in 2 weeks and he is promising share his catch with me.  I have a Traeger Smoker for hot smoking with an A-maze-n Pellet Smoker I use for the cold smoking.   Thanks in advance - Mark


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 1, 2017)

Don't overcook it.

I take it out of the smoker when it's just starting to flake a little.

Al


----------



## johnmeyer (Jul 1, 2017)

Let me refer you to one of the best posts on hot-smoked salmon:

Final Smoked Salmon with recipe, instructions, and Qview


----------



## daveomak (Jul 1, 2017)

I've made many #'s' of kippered salmon from wild salmon...    Since moving to the desert in Eastern Wash. this is my first go at farmed fish...  Usually farmed fish doesn't have the oils in the meat necessary to make a really moist fish...  This came out darn good...    about a 9.0 compared to wild caught salmon...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/237773/kippered-atlantic-salmon-11-19-update-money


----------

